# [solved] Wie installiere ich Apache 2 mit SSL, PHP 5 MySQL?

## joray

Wie installiere ich Apache 2 mit SSL, PHP 5 und MySQL?

In welcher Reihenfolge muss ich das emerge ausführen?

I weiss z.b dass "emerge php" die version 4 installiert!

"emerge mod_ssl" installiert Apache 1.3 !!

Wie gehe ich am besten vor?

Danke für eure Anweisungen!Last edited by joray on Sun Sep 05, 2004 7:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

USE="ssl" emerge apache

echo ">=dev-php/mod_php-5.0.1" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask (verzeichnis anlegen, wenn nicht vorhanden)

echo "dev-php/mod_php ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge mod_php (mod_php will soweit ich noch weiß auch php5 installieren. php5 ist nur die cli version von php und wird nicht benötigt.. ich hab php5 injected [man emerge])

emerge mysql

und sollte funktionieren...

dann noch in die /etc/conf.d/apache2: APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP5"

hth,

ciao

----------

## ThomasF

zuerst solltest du in /etc ein verzeichnis mit namen 'portage' anlegen. darin erstellst du dann zwei neue dateien. 

```

package.use

package.keywords

```

in package.keywords schreibst du:

```

dev-php/php ~x86

dev-php/mod_php ~x86

dev-db/mysql ~x86

```

und in package.use

```

dev-php/php [deine useflags] (für mysql support mindestens 'mysql')

dev-php/mod_php [deine useflags] (für mysql support mindestens 'mysql')

dev-db/mysql -tcpd innodb perl -ssl

```

danach machst du ein

```

emerge -vp apache php mod_php mysql

```

das ganze sollte dann in etwa so aussehen:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.0.50  +berkdb -debug -doc +gdbm -ipv6 +ldap +ssl -static -threads  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-php/php-5.0.1  -adabas +bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzlib +calendar +cdb +cpdflib +crypt +ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 +dba +dbase +dbm -dbmaker -dbx +dio -empress -empress-bcs -esoob +exif +fam -fdftk -filepro +flatfile -frontbase +ftp +gd -gd-external +gdbm +gmp -hyperwave-api +iconv +imap -informix -ingres -inifile -interbase -iodbc +jpeg +ldap -libedit +mcve +memlimit +mhash +mime +ming -mnogosearch -msession -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses -nis +nls -oci8 -odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos +pcntl +pcre -pfpro +png -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb +sasl +session +shared +shared +sharedmem +simplexml +snmp +soap +sockets -solid +spell -spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct +sysvipc -tidy +tiff +tokenizer +truetype +wddx +xml2 +xmlrpc -xpm +xsl +zlib  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-php/mod_php-5.0.1  -adabas +apache2 +bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzlib +calendar +cdb +cpdflib +crypt +ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 +dba +dbase +dbm -dbmaker -dbx -debug +dio -empress -empress-bcs -esoob +exif +fam -fdftk -filepro +flatfile -frontbase +ftp +gd -gd-external +gdbm +gmp -hyperwave-api +iconv +imap -informix -ingres -inifile -interbase -iodbc +jpeg +ldap -libedit +mcve +memlimit +mhash +mime +ming -mnogosearch -msession -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses -nis +nls -oci8 -odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos +pcntl +pcre -pfpro +png -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb +sasl +session +shared +shared +sharedmem +simplexml +snmp +soap +sockets -solid +spell -spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct +sysvipc -tidy +tiff +tokenizer +truetype +wddx +xml2 +xmlrpc -xpm +xsl +zlib  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-4.0.20-r1  +berkdb -debug +innodb +perl +readline -ssl -static -tcpd  0 kB

```

wenn du mit den useflags für php / mod_php zufrieden bist kannst du

```

emerge -v apache php mod_php mysql

```

ausführen. 

wenn alles fertig ist musst du noch die /etc/conf.d/apache2 datei bearbeiten so das die zeile mit APACHE2_OPTS wie folgt aussieht:

APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP5"

jetzt noch mysql und apache in den default runlevel einfügen

```

rc-update add mysql default

rc-update add apache default

```

nun solltest du apache2 starten können

```

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

```

wenn ich nichts vergessen habe, sollte nun apache2 mit mod_php laufen, und mod_php sollte mysql support haben.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ThomasF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in package.keywords schreibst du:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

warum machst du mysql "testing"?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP5"
> 
> 

 

-D SSL hast du vergessen...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jetzt noch mysql und apache in den default runlevel einfügen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hmmm default runlevel... ist die frage, ob man das braucht. bei einem "echten" webserver natürlich. aber bei einem desktopcomputer?

ciao

----------

## RUDIII

ich denke, dass von einem homeserver ausgegangen wurde/wird.

----------

## joray

Ja, es ist ein echter Homeserver

Danke Ihr beiden!

ich werde das mal ausführen und mich melden, wenns funktioniert hat!

Frage: wenn ich bereits emerge apache ausgeführt habe, wird dann dieses überschrieben?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *joray wrote:*   

> Frage: wenn ich bereits emerge apache ausgeführt habe, wird dann dieses überschrieben?

 

im normalfall JA

----------

## joray

Ich bin nach euren Anweisungen gegangen und es hat geklappt.

Danke!  :Wink: 

----------

## barthi

Ich hab mich auch genau an die Anleitung gehalten und hab dann aber folgende Error-Meldung beim Starten von Apache bekomme:

```

Syntax error on line 5 of /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:

Cannot load /etc/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /etc/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Syntax error on line 5 of /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:

Cannot load /etc/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /etc/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Könnt ihr mir sagen, woran das hängt?

----------

## _hephaistos_

bitte check mal folgenden eintrag aus deiner /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:

```

    <IfModule !sapi_apache2.c>

        LoadModule php5_module    modules/libphp5.so

    </IfModule>

```

ist er bei dir anders? dann änder ihn bitte auf das.

sonst check, ob folgendes file existiert:

/usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so

hth,

ciao

----------

## barthi

Die Conf-Datei sieht exakt so aus und die Lib-Datei ist auch vorhanden. Das ganze hat vor kurzem noch mit php4 funktioniert. Und dann hab ich mein System geupdated.

----------

## _hephaistos_

mach mal /etc/init.d/apache2 zap und dann /etc/init.d/apache2 start...

hmmm mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein. schon im forum gesucht?

du hast natürlich php5 mit dem useflag "apache" emerged?

sorry,

ciao

----------

